# Diaperco



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

http://www.diaperco.com

Offering great low prices on - Fuzzi Bunz, Happy Heiny's, BumGenius, Kissaluvs, Bummis, Imse Vimse, Aristocrats, Stacinator, Mommy's Touch, Swaddlebees, Indian and CPFs, Organic Cotton Diapers and more!

We also have Hotslings, MamaRoo Slings, and the Ergo Baby Carrier. Plus cloth menstrual products, breast pads, babylegs, and pregnancy test strips.

See our information section for answers to all your cloth diapering questions!

Super fast shipping and excellent customer service!


----------

